

Browser-based ‘Quake Live’ public beta today - thepanister
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/24/browser-based-quake-live-public-beta-today-update/

======
pxlpshr
I'm particularly fond of Quake Live because a) I was heavy into competitive
gaming back in the day and b) I dropped everything in my life and moved to
California to work for the startup whose products influenced the creation of
Quake Live. Assuming they still use the same (or similar) technology stack,
it's running on an Oracle DB and using Jabber and a few other things at the
transport & display layer.

I say 'influenced' because the tech we sold id Software for QL has been
significantly altered and re-written by their very talented team. The cool
thing is based on my experience beta testing Quake Live since Dec. 07, a lot
of design principles still seem to be intact. You can see screenshots of our
first B2C gaming product from 06/07 here, you may notice a few similarities
such as the queue system:

<http://startupdistrict.think27.com/colin/www/>

The company had to close its doors b/c we ran out of money among other
things... however, it was one of the best learning experiences of my life and
I have absolutely no regrets. Very happy to see that Quake Live has finally
come to life!

~~~
thepanister
You are great... seriously.

It looks crazy somehow... but when you live for the idea you want to
implement, it gives your life so much of value, even if - sometimes - others
would not really care about what you do...

------
amitt
I've been a beta tester for this for a while. A ton of fun and great for quick
games when you're not feeling too inspired to work. The team arena mode is
definitely the best of the bunch, though in the beta all of the testers were
ridiculously good. Hopefully the matchmaking will be a bit more level now that
there's a greater pool of people to play with.

